# A estação Auriol H13726



## CT1BWW (12 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

Prezados Amigos do Meteopt,

Sou NOVO membro, possuo duas (2) estações uma Davis Wizard III e também a Auriol H13726.

Gostava de receber no meu Laptop (Porátil) os dados da Auriol uma vez que o sinal é via rádio.

Já tenho instalado Virtual weather station.

Algum dos colegas pode indicar-me um link aonde eu possa obter as "dicas" para a fazer esta ligação?

Atempadamnente grato pela ajuda , agradeço terem lido esta mensagem.
Cumoprimetos

MMarques


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 18:51)

CT1BWW disse:


> Prezados Amigos do Meteopt,
> 
> Sou NOVO membro, possuo duas (2) estações uma Davis Wizard III e também a Auriol H13726.
> 
> ...



Essa situação tem vindo a ser discutida no tópico "Auriol weather station"...


----------



## fablept (12 Mar 2011 às 20:50)

Boas..

Tens algumas informações aqui:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17

De forma resumida, irás precisar de um Arduino e de um módulo RF 433.92Mhz...o problema é que ainda ninguem escreveu o código para o Arduino, e sem este código, não será possível receber os dados no PC.

Eu vou tentar escrever o código, mas como ainda não possuo o módulo RF (estou à espera à mais de 1mês) não fiz nada.


----------



## CT1BWW (14 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Tens algumas informações aqui:
> http://auriol.freeforums.org/work-on-progress-about-connecting-the-auriol-to-a-pc-t4.html
> ...



Muito Boa Tarde!
Eu já havia lido qualquer coisa sobre isso.  A SONIGATE (Leiritrónica) tem uns Kits de RF 433,92 , sou cliente já para muitos anos e vou adquirir um KIT receptor . Vou experimentar!
De qualquer forma creio que Não vai ser fácil receber os sinais correctamente.

Obrigado a Todos
M.Cumprimentos

NOTA: Já observei pelo Site METEOPT.COM que esta coisa da Metereologia 
é uma "doença" eheheheheh


----------



## CT1BWW (14 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Tens algumas informações aqui:
> http://auriol.freeforums.org/work-on-progress-about-connecting-the-auriol-to-a-pc-t4.html
> ...




Muito Boa tarde!
Obrigado pelo LINK!  Dá para perceber que não vai ser fáci1. De qualquer forma vou tentar.  

M.Cumpriemtos
MMarques

NOTA:_ PODIA LIGAR A DAVIS III por cabo RJ45 mas , sem saber porquê tenho preferência na AURIOL .


----------



## CT1BWW (14 Mar 2011 às 14:31)

Pedro disse:


> Essa situação tem vindo a ser discutida no tópico "Auriol weather station"...



Muito Boa tarde Pedro!

OK ! vou tambémn tentar contribuir com a minha húmilde experiência !
Estou mais á vontade com montagens electrónicas e rádiotecnia do que
software 

M.Cumprimentos,
MMarques


----------

